# Saginaw PowerBike



## Cheezer (Apr 29, 2015)

I got this Saginaw Power Bike yesterday, sort of an  odd duck, but kinda cool also. The guy i got it from said it ran when his uncle removed it, i guess i'll find out for sure here in the next few weeks, looks mostly complete, and i think it's a Huffman that it's mounted to, badge say's Lightning Flyer? Just thought i would post it, see what you thought?


----------



## Boris (Apr 29, 2015)

Those PowerBikes will never win any beauty contests, but I've got a soft spot in my heart for them from all those old Boys Life magazine ads with things to motorize your bike. gtflyte, another member on this site has a couple of them.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

I remember Boys Life magazine.Did you have to be a scout to get it??


----------



## Boris (Apr 29, 2015)

vincev said:


> I remember Boys Life magazine.Did you have to be a scout to get it??




Yes, you had to be a Boy Scout at least until you came to the realization that the scoutmaster was a real jerk.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes, you had to be a Boy Scout at least until you came to the realization that the scoutmaster was a real jerk.




You are such a bitter person.I was a Cub Scout and remember getting the magazine in the mail.I liked the joke page.


----------



## Pistelpete (Apr 29, 2015)

It's pretty complete except for the belt guard and the kick starter for the motor


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 29, 2015)

I had that experience too!


----------



## Pistelpete (Apr 29, 2015)

I may have a kick starter for it


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 30, 2015)

I have the belt guard also, the motor and tank were in a box, i just set it on the frame to get a feel for how it goes together. No kickstart though, thats what the rope wrapped around the handlebars is for, i was told.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2015)

There are photos of a restored one on the Ann Arbor Show's website under show winners. Maybe two or three years ago.  PK


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2015)

Way Kool. 
I need one of those pedal transfer hubs...


----------



## Dan P (Sep 11, 2015)

I have one of those I restored about 25 years ago. My grandfather sold them after the war. He told me they used them on military bases to run mail. I even have a owners manual or sales flyer for it, I would have to look for that. Mine has a Zephyr bike on it. Everything works great but it is a trick to get it started but once it is it will go as fast as you want to go on it. I will try and find the picture and post it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2015)

Dan P said:


> I have one of those I restored about 25 years ago. My grandfather sold them after the war. He told me they used them on military bases to run mail. I even have a owners manual or sales flyer for it, I would have to look for that. Mine has a Zephyr bike on it. Everything works great but it is a trick to get it started but once it is it will go as fast as you want to go on it. I will try and find the picture and post it.




awesome! welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2015)

my baby...


----------



## Dan P (Sep 12, 2015)

Here are some before and after shots.


----------



## Dan P (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok I will try again


----------



## Dan P (Sep 12, 2015)

The other side


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 12, 2015)

bricycle said:


> my baby...




The bread box is a nice touch!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The bread box is a nice touch!




thanks!!


----------



## Bluebyu (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have the main wheel assembly of a Sears version of one of these. Is there anyone in the Southeast area of Michigan that has one these that I could get some detailed info on the driveline (mine is missing all of the pulleys, sprockets and clutch)

Steve


----------



## Bluebyu (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm looking for info on the drive system for this Sears powerbike. It is missing the pulleys, clutch system and sprockets except for the one on the drive wheel, the hub has a date code of 1947 and the engine is a 1952 Sears (Briggs and Stratton).

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Christine (Mar 14, 2016)

Cheezer said:


> I got this Saginaw Power Bike yesterday, sort of an  odd duck, but kinda cool also. The guy i got it from said it ran when his uncle removed it, i guess i'll find out for sure here in the next few weeks, looks mostly complete, and i think it's a Huffman that it's mounted to, badge say's Lightning Flyer? Just thought i would post it, see what you thought?
> View attachment 211777View attachment 211778View attachment 211779


----------



## Christine (Mar 14, 2016)

Cheezer said:


> I got this Saginaw Power Bike yesterday, sort of an  odd duck, but kinda cool also. The guy i got it from said it ran when his uncle removed it, i guess i'll find out for sure here in the next few weeks, looks mostly complete, and i think it's a Huffman that it's mounted to, badge say's Lightning Flyer? Just thought i would post it, see what you thought?
> View attachment 211777View attachment 211778View attachment 211779
> 
> View attachment 211777
> ...


----------



## Christine (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone know where I could buy a Saginaw power bike.  My father worked for Saginaw Products and I would like to purchase one.  Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Christine said:


> Does anyone know where I could buy a Saginaw power bike.  My father worked for Saginaw Products and I would like to purchase one.  Thanks.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-8-30-15.78347/#post-486915
Not 100% original, but have a NOS? belt guard for it. Cycle & accessories not included, but possible...$850 in Power-bike unit itself so far.
I'm about 35 miles west of Chicago, Pick-up only


----------



## Cheezer (Mar 15, 2016)

I was going to sell mine at ML or AA this spring once i got it put together and running. Bluebyu if you still needed to look at the pulley's, ect I am over in Warren and you could check this one out, sorry i didn't see this sooner, i haven't looked at this post in a while. 
I have no idea how much to ask?


----------



## a100dan (Aug 24, 2016)

i have one forsale every thing but kick start 1250. if interested going to post it now no pics with a bike of same vintage


----------

